# Not Good (2 words that describe trails in the U P)



## walleyeman (Jan 6, 2003)

Went for a ride this mornin to get some gas in case we get some snow and it turned out to be more of a dirt motocross than a sleigh ride. Hope it gets better.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Depends on where you're at. I don't even have snirt to ride in Escanaba. But parts of the UP are good right now as we speak.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Soo area should be good after this weekend!


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

It's been snowing for most of the day today.


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

Agreed, depend on where your at. You definitely have to be in the lake superior shadow. I've been riding some. Not like it should be, but you can ride in Alger county. Next couple days should make a difference. This winter is not going be nothing like normal.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

I put on 254 miles last Friday, but that's my only ride so far.


----------



## walleyeman (Jan 6, 2003)

I hate to say it but I think we are in a new age now. Those globle warming guys might be right. I heard on the news 2006 was the warmest on record...only to beat out 1998.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

I believe in that oceanic cycle theory. Yes, we're in a warming trend but it will go the other way.

Lots and lots of snow out there, just have to know where to look.


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

not much up in the Keweenaw yet. But I suspect that they will be grooming the trail within the next couple of days. They may have even started this morning. We got about 8 inches last night. But still not real good conditions yet. Soon.... I hope.

Dan


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Big storm today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Just finished, plowing, shoveling and snowblowing. We got about 8-10 inches snow last night. So theres quite abit of snow. However we are still wayyyyyyyyyyyy below where we should be. http://www.powellshoreslodge.com in Munising. On a scale of 1-10 the trails are about a 5 considering the total accumulation for the year. Its not perfect by any means however it beats snirt.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

I live in Cornell, north of Escanaba 13 miles, and I can still see my grass through what we have. But at least the ground is starting to turn white.

Seney area seems to be where the best riding was the other day. Kingston Plains was really good too, but didn't go all the way up Grand Marais as I heard it was still thin, and judging by their cam it was. The powder around Seney was absolutely beautiful. 2264 was a blast too, I was the second sled through there on a fresh 8". 

I would say that Shingleton yet again wins worst in the UP. I would prefer to ride my sled on a gravel road verses their horse s**T trails that they got. Terrrrrible with a capital T. The philosphy of plowing their roads for the log trucks and screw the sleds is just getting old. 

With any luck, my magic GPS that I'm installing on my sled handlebars (shows all the little roads) will help me find a way to bypass the beartrap and the shingleton areas.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Did you ride from Cornell to Seney?:yikes: Wow, that's a haul for a single Friday!

Or did you trailer it?


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Conditions are really good over here right now. I was asked to rate them today on the phone and I told the guy I cant think of anything that could make them better then they are.

He said do you have any rooms I said :lol: :lol: :lol: ... nope. neither does anyone else.

I realize I own a resort guys and make my living on the snow so you will all take this with a grain of salt but honestly we are doing really good over here. We have been grooming since the 1st of the year and recently Ontonagon and Silver City got snow that completed the last loop.

I do feel really bad for the parts of the UP that don't have snow I think its going to be a really hard year on a lot of ma and pop places.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Trails in Munising are in rough condition after a very busy weekend. http://www.powellshoreslodge.com They are snow covered but rough. Hoping for more snow. Ungroomed trails offer 2-3ft. of snow.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Munising is always the worst on weekends. THE WORST. Gerou excavating is in charge of grooming. They don't have a clue.

No, didn't ride from Cornell, had to trailer, we've had nothing til this weekend. Most of the miles came on the trail in Kingston Plains through Seney area. 

We were going to take a backpack trip this weekend, but not enough snow on the Schlesinger Grade to make it to Watersmeet. So, yet again we have to trailer for riding.

We need a good foot of snow in Escanaba to get the trails to SO SO condition.

Sled's apart right now, decided to go with a different riser height on my handlebars, going to changte the oil ( i have a yammie 4 stroke), and just got done hard wiring my GPS into the battery. Can't wait til this weekend!!!!


----------

